# Hornwort and Dwarf Hair Grass



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Update on the Hornwort:* It was planted (filter kept sinking it when it was a floating plant) and was turning brown halfway up since it's not meant to be a planted tank. I pulled it all up, trimmed off the brown ends and tied it all together in a bunch with thread. I have anchored it to the side of the tank, so now it stays floating. (Nice for the Gourami's to be able to use it for a bubble nest now.)
*
Question:* Should I trim it back a bit? It's kinda' long and is shading some of the plants underneith.... if I leave it as is, will the plants underneath die, or can they do with subdued lighting? (It's Wisteria, hygro polysperma -aka dwarf hygro - and some java fern, ozelot sword and dwarf hair grass.)


*For my Dwarf Hair Grass: * It was doing great the first few weeks I had it planted, but now it's turning all yellow and brown. I dose weekly with a liquid fertilizer and last week starting using root tabs for them. I was told to use 1 capful of Flourish Excell daily and that will help the hairgrass, as it will be a source of carbon. _Is this an ok idea?_


----------

